# Taken The Plunge On A Cobra



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Have been trying to source a Cougar 3 but my regional stocker doesn't have any and is unsure if/when he'll get more. Meantime, I've taken the plunge on one of these (not my photo):










It will be my first O&W, and looking forward to joining the family!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmmmmm, looks lovely - really like that, which model is it?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

MarkDavey said:


> Mmmmmm, looks lovely - really like that, which model is it?


It's a Cobra 

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Divers.html


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Bladerunner said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm, looks lovely - really like that, which model is it?
> ...


Sweet , thanks Bladerunner! - probably a good thing that Roy's 'out of stock' :lol:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

MarkDavey said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > MarkDavey said:
> ...


Your welcome, but if you do want one; why not send him an email to see when they might be back in stock?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good choice.. O&W really do represent great value when it comes to Swiss watches :yes:

BTW Love the matt case and those hands :thumbsup:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I really like the look of that one.

The hands really suit the watch.


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

DMP said:


> Have been trying to source a Cougar 3 but my regional stocker doesn't have any and is unsure if/when he'll get more. Meantime, I've taken the plunge on one of these (not my photo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks lovely. Who is your regional supplier? I'm finding it hard to locate anyone who has these watches.

Best,

Rich


----------

